# Looking for a Dentist



## ExpatAl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello,

Can anybody recommend a good dentist. I live in the Marina / JBR area so a place near by would be good but not essential.
My colleagues have only given me nightmare stories about bad quality work and overprices bills.
Some have recommend that I wait until I return to UK to get the work done but a tooth minus its filling is going to start hurting soon.


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

ExpatAl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good dentist. I live in the Marina / JBR area so a place near by would be good but not essential.
> My colleagues have only given me nightmare stories about bad quality work and overprices bills.
> Some have recommend that I wait until I return to UK to get the work done but a tooth minus its filling is going to start hurting soon.



A bit out of the way, ExpatAl, but I would most certainly rec my dentist - Dr Linda at Tower Clinic near Wafi City. She's really, I mean super duper good. Had 3 root canals done and was a piece of cake. Fell asleep in her chair once too  Hardly ever have any pain after a session with her.

I get a discount through my company, but their prices aren't too bad. PM me if you'd like a more details


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ExpatAl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good dentist. I live in the Marina / JBR area so a place near by would be good but not essential.
> My colleagues have only given me nightmare stories about bad quality work and overprices bills.
> Some have recommend that I wait until I return to UK to get the work done but a tooth minus its filling is going to start hurting soon.


Do a search for dentists in the Dubai forum and you will see that several of us use Dr Dale Swallow (yes, that's his real name) the best qualified dentist in Dubai and a lovely man. Based in Healthcare City.

04 363 5371 

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

ExpatAl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good dentist. I live in the Marina / JBR area so a place near by would be good but not essential.
> My colleagues have only given me nightmare stories about bad quality work and overprices bills.
> Some have recommend that I wait until I return to UK to get the work done but a tooth minus its filling is going to start hurting soon.


I can give you a horror story of one in Al Barsha. He pulled the wrong tooth.

Here is a similar thread from the forum which might help.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/22097-dentist-dubai.html


----------



## philcroshaw (Apr 22, 2010)

Its easy. Dr Fiby in the BBC building (ground floor, turn right) near Dubai Internet City. She is excellent. Far better than most UK dentists I have visited. Insist on Dr Fiby - as there are other dentists there. She did a cap for me and other work and the price was reasonable and the work was excellent.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

ExpatAl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good dentist. I live in the Marina / JBR area so a place near by would be good but not essential.
> My colleagues have only given me nightmare stories about bad quality work and overprices bills.
> Some have recommend that I wait until I return to UK to get the work done but a tooth minus its filling is going to start hurting soon.


I have visited Modern Dental Clinic which is based in Dubai Marina and was attended to by a lovely German dentist who was very thorough throughout procedure.

Initially I went to a dentist in Healthcare city (French couple) some 6 months ago as I knew I needed treatment concerning a bridge. They took X-ray which cost 4k AED  and then totalled up full amount for future procedure which was 60k . Was insertion of implants that bumped up the price. I decided it would be cheaper to visit Bangkok which I did and had to have implants settle for 4 months before returning to Bangkok to complete. As I was not too impressed with Bangkok I decided to have remainder of procedure in Dubai as the most expensive part was dealt with in Bangkok. Hence visiting MDC who had to take another X-ray which I cringed at remembering the previous cost and he told me I was ripped off. He only charged me 250 AED.

Hope that helps and good luck


----------



## Lindsey Langham (Oct 2, 2008)

ExpatAl said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody recommend a good dentist. I live in the Marina / JBR area so a place near by would be good but not essential.
> My colleagues have only given me nightmare stories about bad quality work and overprices bills.
> Some have recommend that I wait until I return to UK to get the work done but a tooth minus its filling is going to start hurting soon.


I can highly recommend UK Dental Clinic in Healthcare City (near Wafi Mall) - Tel 04 363 5371 - Dale is english and very very good - any dental treatment is not cheap here - but he is rectifying all the rubbish I had done in the UK - I am terrified of dentists, but am quite relaxed with him now.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Lindsey Langham said:


> I can highly recommend UK Dental Clinic in Healthcare City (near Wafi Mall) - Tel 04 363 5371 - Dale is english and very very good - any dental treatment is not cheap here - but he is rectifying all the rubbish I had done in the UK - I am terrified of dentists, but am quite relaxed with him now.


Excellent. 

-


----------



## Wamer (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone tried The Dental Center in Dubai healthcare city? They have a good deal on for teeth whitening so I thought I would give them ago.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

yummybrummy said:


> I have visited Modern Dental Clinic which is based in Dubai Marina and was attended to by a lovely German dentist who was very thorough throughout procedure.
> 
> Initially I went to a dentist in Healthcare city (French couple) some 6 months ago as I knew I needed treatment concerning a bridge. They took X-ray which cost 4k AED  and then totalled up full amount for future procedure which was 60k . Was insertion of implants that bumped up the price. I decided it would be cheaper to visit Bangkok which I did and had to have implants settle for 4 months before returning to Bangkok to complete. As I was not too impressed with Bangkok I decided to have remainder of procedure in Dubai as the most expensive part was dealt with in Bangkok. Hence visiting MDC who had to take another X-ray which I cringed at remembering the previous cost and he told me I was ripped off. He only charged me 250 AED.
> 
> Hope that helps and good luck


OMG! Wandering what type of Xray image that costs 4K!!
Did they extracted full mouth and reconstructed it in harmony!


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

*Dentists-prices and recomendations*

I want to see a dentist for a check up, don't have any teeth issues, just want to see my teeth are OK. Can anyone recommend any dentists close to Palm/ Marina and what are the approximate costs for a check up/ treatments.
Also, has anyone had teeth whitening? any recommendations?
Thanks,


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi,
I have a good experience with Dr. Rita Hyyaslo. She is in the Marina Walk (Premonade) at centre of Drs.Nicolas. The cost for couple xray and oral examination can be like 400-500AED along with some cleaning if required


----------

